#  Vorstellungen >   Cholesterinablagerungen unter den Augen und den Lidern >

## viper

Ich habe Cholesterinablagerungen unter den Augen und den Lidern und schwellungen unter den Augen.Diese schwellungen beeinträchtigen mein Sichfeld.Kann ich mir das endfernen lassen ..und zahlt das die Krankenkasse..Da ich Busfahrer bin bin ich auf ein vollständiges Sichtfeld angewiesen. :Huh?:

----------


## feli

Xanthelasmen gelten als rein kosmetisches Problem.
Deshalb wird die Kostenübernahme nahezu immer abgelehnt. 
Xanthelasmen kommen auch sehr gerne wieder nachdem sie entfernt wurden. 
Je nachdem wo sie sitzen kannst Du das von einem Hautarzt oder Augenarzt
behandeln/ beurteilen lassen. 
Sicherlich ist es möglich, daß man mit einer Gesichtsfeldeinschränkung eine Kostenübernahme in Ausnahmefällen erhalten kann. 
Die Chancen sind allerdings recht gering, weil die Gesichtsfeldeinschränkung zur Übernahme eine plastischen Lidoperation etliche Grad betragen muß. 
(Gesichtsfeldeinschränkung von oben mit einer Einschränkung auf weniger als 40º Gesichtsfeldeinschränkung von temporal mit einer Einschränkung auf weniger als 70º) 
Ich würde Dir raten, daß von den genannten Ärzten beurteilen zu lassen.
Es kommen je nach Ausmaß verschiedenen Behandlungstechniken infrage, deren Kosten stark variieren. 
Die Behandlung kann mit einem Laser, mit Kryochirurgie oder mit einem plastischen Eingriff nötig werden, der einer Blepharochalasisoperation ähnelt. 
Für eine ambulante Blepharo-Op, was der größere Eingriff wäre,- der aber die geringste Rezidivneigung
bedeutet, mußt Du mit ca 1000- 1200€ rechnen. 
Ob das Ober -und Unterlid gleichzeitig behandelt werden kann, entscheidet ebenfalls nur das Ausmaß Deiner Xanthelasmen. 
Die anderen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten mittels Laser-oder Kryochirurgischen Eingriffen richten sich ebenfalls nach der größe der betroffenen Stellen.
Hier dürfte der Behandlungspreis bei kleineren Entfernungen ab 25- 150 € liegen. 
Sollte zusätzlich ein Orbitafettprolaps vorliegen, der Dein Gesichtsfeld beeinträchtigt, so kommen auch noch andere Techniken infrage, die man aber von hier aus nicht beurteilen kann.  
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß wir hier von Xanthelasmen sprechen und nicht von einem Orbitafettprolaps, oder meinst Du mit Schwellungen am Unterlid einen Orbitafettprolaps?
(Das wären 2 Baustellen, die man aber durchaus mit dem größeren Eingriff zusammen behandeln lassen könnte.) 
Es wäre ebenfalls empfehlenswert, die Stoffwechsellage beim Hausarzt überprüfen zu lassen. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------


## viper

Danke für die Info
Gruß Viper

----------

